# Stuck!



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi again. My several month old lutino bird had started laying eggs at a very young age. When she was four months old so we took her to the vet because she wasn't eating, moving, and all she did was sleep. The vet told me that since she started laying eggs at a very young age, she didn't have enough strength to push it out. So the vet gave us vitamins to put into their drinking water. I had watched the vet squeeze out the deformed egg. Well I think it's happening again and my parents do not want to go to the vet because the checkup was expensive. By any chance does anyone know the procedure to remove an egg from my bird. Help!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there, I'm very sorry to hear your budgie is having serious egg laying problems.  Unfortunately this is an emergency situation and the best thing to do here in order to save your budgie's life is to take her to a specialized avian vet right away.
Only a certified professional will be able to deal with this very delicate procedure, because if the soft eggshell breaks while still inside your budgie, chances are high she will not make it due to infection.
Please tell your parents that your budgie needs medical attention because her very life is at risk.
I'm praying your budgie girl will be assisted as soon as possible and she will be all right. You may also talk to your avian vet about options regarding the chronic egg laying problem and the ways to make her stop her egg production and exponentially increase her calcium levels.

Be sure to update us on how she is doing.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with Aluz, the best is to take her to the avian vet. Please update us on her condition, ok?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Your hen is indeed in danger, she should be taken to the vet immediately. I can understand vet bills are expensive but she really needs medial attention as soon as possible.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi. Good news. The egg has come out. She is doing so much better. I easily get worried about my birds especially my little Fluffy. Do you think we should keep her separate from her lover for a little while until she's more mature because she keeps getting sick every time she has an egg which happens a lot and because she is really young. I'm so confused. They just won't stop. Help!


----------

